# so I need to buy new rims and have a few questions on aftermarket rims....



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm looking for a good brand that are made for BMWs and that don't require hub adapters. the bbs ch's look interesting. I think they're a little common but that's okay.

those of you that are running aftermarket rims, are you running the stagared tire/wheel size like OEM? what about keeping the tire sizes the same so that they can be rotated? if keeping the same size tires front to back is okay then what size? the 225's or the 245's?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

ahh...someone NEEDS new aftermarket rims!  Btw sorry to hear about the curbed rims...

I think most aftermarket wheels are made from BBS, Ronal and OZ. BBS CH is probably only available to BMWs in 19".

I have staggered setup: 18X8 [225/40] and 18X8.5 [255/35]. Perfect fit (it's Alpina!), no fender rolling needed. But I would think most would agree to go for all round so that you can rotate the tires.

Also, the weight of the wheels to be taken into consideration. And of course most importantly that you must like the design too. 

What rim size are you looking at? 17, 18?

Btw I am pushing for this:









Looks really classy on Alpine white. Ask Kaz!


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

BBS CHs are available in 19s and 17s...

I don't think they're quite common, at least I sure as hell hope not


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

sorry guys, the alpina rims don't appeal to me. 


so how are 18" wheels and tires? isn't ride discomfort and tramlining effect increased?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, you will get used to it with 18s. This is from me, who live and work in LA. Yep. 

And I spent 5mins producing the pic for ya...:bawling:

Actually, I should be asking what's your budget on the wheel/tire set?



31st330i said:


> *sorry guys, the alpina rims don't appeal to me.
> 
> so how are 18" wheels and tires? isn't ride discomfort and tramlining effect increased? *


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

vince, you damned hacker!!!! what are you doing hacking on my car??? :lmao:


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

I haven't set a budget but what do you have in mind?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Your car came  to me. Told me that Alpina is all she wants.
:lmao: :lmao:

I will take it down...if you want me to.. 



31st330i said:


> *vince, you damned hacker!!!! what are you doing hacking on my car??? *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, you'd ask me again...I *feel* that you're the Alpina kinda guy. But since there is no chemistry yet, I'd suggest you check out tirerack.com and some of the major BMW tuners.

Also, would advice to avoid Breyton, MVR. Too many reports of their rims being too soft.

Or maybe...BMW rims? Hack's rims are nice.  Also, if you find a pic of the wheel, send over and I will photoshop for you.



31st330i said:


> *I haven't set a budget but what do you have in mind? *


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

vince, 

didnt alpina make a new wheel?? one with rivets?? you have a pic of that?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

CH are nice. I really wish they came in 18 like they do for VAG fitments; I woulda been so there. They do now come in 17 (as well as RC, my other BBS choice), but I wanted to +1. OK, I woulda wanted LM if they didn't cost arm+leg. I was at a mostly-Audi gathering last weekend and there were a buncha cars with 18in CH as well as other BBS. So niceee.

My wheel pet peeve is weight. I just don't go for the style-over-function thing, especially when there are plenty of good looking wheels that are light and strong.

As for fitment, since BMWs use a proprietary PCD, offset is the only thing you really need to worry about. E39s I think use a different centerbore but their offsets are wrong for E36/46 anyhow. 8.5" wide is about as wide as you can go F/R without possible rubbing issues, and even then, offset should be >40mm negative. Mine are 18x8ET47 and 18x8.5ET50 and there is room to spare.

Ride quality has stayed the same with like tire pressures, and tramlining is a bit better, but most of both factors are probably more affected by tire choice.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

This is the new wheel. They have a 2pc wheel, but that is the previous styling. 



low said:


> *vince,
> 
> didnt alpina make a new wheel?? one with rivets?? you have a pic of that? *


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

And I don't think the 2pc was ever made in the higher offsets.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Softline IIs... yuck! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Yep...Alpina's offset are pretty tight. I just checked the caliper clearance the other day. It's literally one finger width!



Kaz said:


> *Mine are 18x8ET47 and 18x8.5ET50 and there is room to spare.
> *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Actually...I am starting to like it. All new Alpinas will have this new styling. Makes me wonder if one can opt for the older one.

Ohh..forgot to tell ya. I did ask Susan how many sets of Softline IIs she has sold so far. And the magical number is : 1. And I presume that ONE set went to Devin Sung, if you still remember him. 



Kaz said:


> *Softline IIs... yuck! :thumbdwn: *


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Here is an excellent link with a tire calculator . . . it will help you decide what size you can go with without affecting the overall Diameter too much

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *CH are nice. I really wish they came in 18 like they do for VAG fitments; I woulda been so there. They do now come in 17 (as well as RC, my other BBS choice), but I wanted to +1. *


they are listed in 18" sizes on the bbs web site. CH-015


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Yep, the CHs are in 18s but not for BMW offsets. You probably need wheel spacers for that.



31st330i said:


> *
> 
> they are listed in 18" sizes on the bbs web site. CH-015 *


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Yep, the CHs are in 18s but not for BMW offsets. You probably need wheel spacers for that. *


hmmm... but they're listed on the fitment page specifically for the E46 limo/touring. I wonder why they'd be listed if they still required spacers. perhaps it's a newly available size..?? I couldn't find a contact number.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

okay, so I found bbs's phone number (I wasn't looking in the right place). 

so anyway, the 18" CH wheel *IS* indeed in production and will be available in the USA in early may in direct bolt on BMW sizes. 

okay, decision made. BBS CH 18x8.5 with S-03 235/40-18 tires. 

now all I will need is that damned shark injector.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *okay, so I found bbs's phone number (I wasn't looking in the right place).
> 
> so anyway, the 18" CH wheel *IS* indeed in production and will be available in the USA in early may in direct bolt on BMW sizes.
> 
> ...


Did you check the tire calculator . . . with that size you are going to be running a little tall


----------



## EDog (Dec 20, 2001)

Get the MVR magnums ot the SSR GT3s. Those are soooo sweet.:thumb:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *okay, so I found bbs's phone number (I wasn't looking in the right place).
> 
> so anyway, the 18" CH wheel *IS* indeed in production and will be available in the USA in early may in direct bolt on BMW sizes.
> 
> ...


Damn, damn, damn... Luckily I like my Alpinas enough to not dwell on this too much.

235 is what I'm running, and the minimum I'd run on 8.5s due to width. I'm heavily considering going back to the original Alpina setup, which is 225s on 8s in front and 255s on 8.5s in back.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

EDog said:


> *Get the MVR magnums ot the SSR GT3s. Those are soooo sweet.:thumb: *


those require adapters and are more designed for japanese sports cars.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *I'm heavily considering going back to the original Alpina setup, which is 225s on 8s in front and 255s on 8.5s in back. *


why? what is vince running?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *
> 
> why? what is vince running? *


Vince is running the factory-mounted setup with Pilot Sports in those sizes. My concern has more to do with wheel lip protection than anything else. I may stay with 235s in front and 265s in back. I'm just too worried about curbing these things.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Did you check the tire calculator . . . with that size you are going to be running a little tall *


I just did. they're only very slightly larger. not enough to loose any sleep over. furthermore, the speedo reading will become slightly more accurate and the gear ratio slightly taller. I find that on my favorite twisty road that 2nd gear is just a shade too short for my liking so this might actually be a perfect match for me.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Vince is running the factory-mounted setup with Pilot Sports in those sizes. My concern has more to do with wheel lip protection than anything else. I may stay with 235s in front and 265s in back. I'm just too worried about curbing these things. *


Alpina factory mounted or BMW factory mounted? what size does that trasnalte to fornt and rear?

how will tire width (unless you go to a higher profile) protect you against curbing your tires. in the 18 years that I've been driving, I have not curbed one wheel. until yesterday - and I took two out in one shot. :bawling:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*These have slowly but surely become one of my favorites...*

Clean, elegant design and with enough clearance to put 14" rotors underneath. 

The 2 piece design is a combination forged/cast rim I believe. I don't have the figures in front of me but these are also suppose to be very light rims as well. Downright gorgeous if you ask me.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *
> 
> Alpina factory mounted or BMW factory mounted? what size does that trasnalte to fornt and rear?
> 
> how will tire width (unless you go to a higher profile) protect you against curbing your tires. in the 18 years that I've been driving, I have not curbed one wheel. until yesterday - and I took two out in one shot. :bawling: *


I believe Vince's are actually Alpina factory mounted. Regardless, 225/40 or 225/40-255/35 are the proper sizes both in terms of rolling circumference and wheel width fit.

A wider tire will stick out past the edge of the wheel more, helping with keeping the wheel from scraping something. My current tires have a protection lip on it, but if you sight down the side of the 235s on the 8.5s, they're barely there.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: These have slowly but surely become one of my favorites...*



The HACK said:


> *Clean, elegant design and with enough clearance to put 14" rotors underneath.
> 
> The 2 piece design is a combination forged/cast rim I believe. I don't have the figures in front of me but these are also suppose to be very light rims as well. Downright gorgeous if you ask me.
> 
> ...


Aside from the fact that all the ***** types run Hamanns (especially those hideous bodykits), IMO, they don't put enough offset on em, so they look like they stick out of the fenders, especially in front.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: These have slowly but surely become one of my favorites...*

Yup...We saw that on Sergio's car last OktoberFest. Attached a picture below. Look at it carefully Paul, that is actually 18" wheels but it looks like 17" and it sticks out too much.

Nonetheless, these Hamanns are able to accomodate StopTech big calipers...



Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Aside from the fact that all the ***** types run Hamanns (especially those hideous bodykits), IMO, they don't put enough offset on em, so they look like they stick out of the fenders, especially in front. *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

EDog,

I'd suggest avoiding MVR magnums. A quick evaluation of the design structure reveals that it's not optimal for street driving. Ask around..pple have bent this particular wheel many a time.



EDog said:


> *Get the MVR magnums ot the SSR GT3s. Those are soooo sweet.:thumb: *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Good to know that the CH will be available in 18s for BMWs! 

I think Kaz pretty much gave you the info. Allow me to add how much of an Alpina *slut* I can be...if Alpina says this config is optimal, then it may well be. Alpina's 30 years of privileged relationship with BMW is earned, not given.

Fronts: 18X8 [225/40]
Rears: 18X8.5 or 18X9 [255/35]

But of course, pple have gone with 18X10 on the rears and even 18X9 on the fronts. 



31st330i said:


> *okay, so I found bbs's phone number (I wasn't looking in the right place).
> 
> so anyway, the 18" CH wheel *IS* indeed in production and will be available in the USA in early may in direct bolt on BMW sizes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Fronts: 18X8 [225/40]
> Rears: 18X8.5 or 18X9 [255/35] *


Exactly the same config on my wheels.


----------

